# امهات المنتدى ............... بعيدكم ...بقلمي



## اني بل (21 مارس 2015)

[FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




امي ...يا احلى كلمة نطقها فمي [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]امي ...عزف لحنه قلبي ...وانشده قمي [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]أمي انشودة حبي ...ولغة قلبي[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]







[FONT=&quot]من هالمنطلق حبيت احكي شوية عن امهات منتدانا الغالي ... اكتبها لكم من وحي قلبي لكل منكم وامنيتي ان اراكم [/FONT][FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


ونتواصل دايما معكم ...[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]






[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*+ماريا+* : انسانة نبيلة نقية طيبة ومجتهدة ، وهي الى جانب ذلك  أم مثالية تهتم ببيتها واولادها الى جانب اهتمامها المميز بالخدمة في المنتدى ..[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]هي محبة وعطوفة ، لا انسى وقفتها معي ويدها الممدودة وعاطفتها القوية ...[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]في عيدك صلاتي ربنا يباركك ويحفظك يا احلى أم واغلى واطيب أخت ...[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]






[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]*Bent el Massih* : أخت مثالية ، وفية ، وطيوبة ، عندها نفس المواصفات العزيزة ماريا ، ملقاها محبب ن محبتها واضحة وضوح الشمس ، وقلبها عطوف ، وهي الى جانب هذا وذاك أم نبيلة تحب بيتها وزوجها ..[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وصلاتي ربنا يفتقد زوجها برحمته وتكون سبب بركة له ، عندها بنوتة امورة ..يارب تتطلع زي ماميتها ..[/FONT]







[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]*Dona Nabil* : شخصية قوية ، نبيلة ، محبة ، عندها عنفوان وانفة ، محترمة تحترم الجميع وتقدرهم ، والى جانب هذا وذاك أم عطوف تهتم ببيتها والمنتدى ...[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]رعاكِ الله عزيزتي ...[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]







[FONT=&quot]*soul & life* : اخت قريبة للقلب لها مكانة مميزة في قلبي ، احترمها وأقدرها ، واكن لها كل مودة ، وهي من المشرفات المميزات والمجتهدات والمواظبات وذات حضور لافت وغيابها مؤثر ....[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وهي ام مثالية تهتم ببيتها وباولادها عندها بنت وولد ...ربنا يخليهملك  ياغالية ...[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]





[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*candy shop* : اخت مباركة ومشرفة على اعلى طراز وانسانة مميزة بكل معنى الكلمة ، طيوبة وتهتم بالجميع ، فهي الى جانب ها ام مثالية تهتم ببيتها وعائلتها الى جانب اهتمامها بالمنتدى [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]حماكِ الله يا اختي ورعاكِ..[/FONT]








ميكو قلب ماما ( نكرم فراشة مسيحية )[FONT=&quot] : من الأخوات المميزات والنشيطات والعبقريات في الفوتوشوب ، قدمت للمنتدى من اعمالها الكثير وكانت تخدم المنتدى بامانة وتساهم في مساعدة الغير بخبرتها المميزة ، وهي ام مثالية ومميزة ...[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ومن هون بنقلك ياغالية : وحشتينا ومفتقدين حضورك وتواجدك بينا ....[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]سأذكرك ببعض من تصاميمك الرائعة
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]













[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*أمة*  : مهما قلت لن افي حق هذه الانسانة والاخت والأم ، فهي من الأخوات المنصبة على عاتقها خدمة المنتدى والرب ،فهي تهتم بأدق التفاصيل وتراجع المواضيع على حدى ، وترد على الأسئلة بأمانة  الى جانب اهتمامها بكل من يراسلها ليجد منها الصدر الحنون والقلب الكبير واليد الممدودة للمساعدة ...[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الى جانب هذا كله فهي ام عندها من العمر 72 سنة ورغم سنها تهتم بابنتها وترعاها كحدقة عينها ...[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]صلاتي ربنا يشفيها ويكافئك خير وفرح يا امي العزيزة..[/FONT]








[FONT=&quot]
*مونيكا 57* : لايمكن إلا ان تخلع القبعة احتراما" عند رؤيتها فهي من الأخوات المحترمات والنبيلات ، وذات قلب محب عطوف إلى أبعد الحدود ، خدومة تحب الرب تخدمه وتهتم بالمنتدى اهتمامها ببيتها الثاني ...[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]فهي الى جانب هذا أم رائعة تحب بيتها وتخلص له ، تحب زوجها واولادها عندها ثلاثة اولاد متزوجين ...[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]صلاتي ربنا يقويكِ ياغالية ويخليلك ولادك وتفرحي من احفادك[/FONT]






[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot] ‏*tamav maria* : لايمكن ببعض كلمات أواكثر أن أفي حق هذه الأخت والصديقة الحميمة والأم حقها ...[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]هي إنسانة من نوعية النساء التي تهزمك أسماؤها مسبقا" ، تغريك وتربك ، تملأك وتفرغك وتجردك ذاكرتها من كل مشاريعك ليصبح الحب كل برنامجك .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]دعيني اتغزل بكِ فهما قلت وتغزلت قليك عليكِ ، فحبك يسري في شرايني سريان الدم ، وأي حب ، حب مابعده حب ، فمازالت كلماتك تنضح بي وتشجعني وتدفعني للإمام أنتي وماريا وبنت المسيا لديكما سحر خاص وجاذبية قلّ نظيرها جعلتني اتفق مع القائل حقا" " الدنيا أم "[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]مازلت اراكِ وبشدة " صورة الحق "[/FONT]













وبقول لكل  أم في المنتدى الغالي وفي العالم اجمع .....








[YOUTUBE]m3qmxaXoE44[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## مونيكا 57 (21 مارس 2015)

*اشكرك حبيبتى على الموضوع الجميل
وكل سنة وانتى طيبة وكل سنة والجميع بخير 
الرب يفرح قلب الجميع
الرب يفرح قلبك ويعطيكى سؤال قلبك
ميرسى لمحبتك وتعبك 
الرب يباركك ويبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## grges monir (21 مارس 2015)

فعلا الام مشاعر وحب وحنان غير طبيعى
لا  توجد مشاعر تضاهى مشاعر الامومة
فى السلم الهرمى لقوة الغريزة
تاتى الامومة فى الممقدمة يليها غريزة العطش ولجوع


----------



## tamav maria (21 مارس 2015)

اشكرك اني علي محبة قلبك ورقة كلماتك
وكل سنه وانتي طيبه وكل الامهات بخير 
تسلم ايديك​


----------



## soul & life (21 مارس 2015)

الله على جمال محبتك ورقتك يا انى ميرسى يا حبيبتى  تعرفى انك فرحتينى اوى طبعا لعمق محبتك للجميع كمان على تعب كاليمو الغالى والتصميم الجميل 
 ثانيا الاغنية دى من احب الاغانى على قلبى  ولما بسمعها علطول دموعى بتغلبنى مش عارفة ليه بس كلها مشاعر مرهفة وحنونة زيك  تسلميلى حبيبتى الرب يفرح قلبك وكل سنة و كلنا طيبين ومع بعض متجمعين امين يارب


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 مارس 2015)

*كل سنة وكل ام بخير وصحة 
كلك محبة انى حبيبتى 
كل سنة وانتى طيبة وقلبك مليان محبة 
*


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (21 مارس 2015)

*موضوع رائع
به اشادة حقيقية وقيّمة
لعضوات وخادمات رائعات 
في منتدانا الغالي
الف شكر للاخت الرائعة
اني بل
على موضوعها الجميل جداً

كل عام وكل أم في منتدانا الحبيب
وفي 
كل مكان وهنّ بألف ألف خير*​


----------



## aymonded (21 مارس 2015)

*كل سنة وكل أم في المنتدى 
بل والعالم كله طيبة مملوءه سلام وفرح من الله آمين*​


----------



## Bent el Massih (21 مارس 2015)

*ميرسي ليكي حبيبتي لمحبتك ولكلماتك
وكل سنه وانتي وكل امهات العالم بالف خير
ربنا يباركك ويفرح قلبك​*


----------



## اني بل (21 مارس 2015)




----------



## اني بل (21 مارس 2015)




----------



## اني بل (21 مارس 2015)




----------



## اني بل (21 مارس 2015)

كان نفسي اكتبها الصور بأسمائكم بس اعذروني مش عارفة ازاي كل صورة تصميم لكل واحدة منكم


----------



## النهيسى (21 مارس 2015)

*شكرا للموضوع الجميل
وكل سنه والمنتدى كله بأمهاته وأباؤه وأولاده بخير آمين*​


----------



## النهيسى (21 مارس 2015)

*ولا  ننسى أيضا أن هذا اليوم يوافق



*​


----------



## النهيسى (21 مارس 2015)

* الام الحقيقيه

​*​


----------



## ElMaravilla (21 مارس 2015)

كل عام جميع الامهات بخير ونعمة . .​


----------



## candy shop (21 مارس 2015)

> [FONT=&quot]*candy shop* : اخت  مباركة ومشرفة على اعلى طراز وانسانة مميزة بكل معنى الكلمة ، طيوبة وتهتم  بالجميع ، فهي الى جانب ها ام مثالية تهتم ببيتها وعائلتها الى جانب  اهتمامها بالمنتدى [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]حماكِ الله يا اختي ورعاكِ..[/FONT]



انى حبيبتى
ميرسى جدا على التهنئه الجميله
وميرسى على الكلام الجميل 
ربنا يخليكى ويفرح قلبك 
​


----------



## وردة من ذهب (21 مارس 2015)

يسعدهن أمهات المنتدى ما احلاهن وما اطييبهن ..كل سنه وهني بألف خير يارب 
عئبال عندك يا ئمر اني بل تتزوجي وتصيري احلى ام بالدنيا كلها


----------



## +ماريا+ (21 مارس 2015)

كل سنه وكل ام فى المنتدى والدنيا كلها بخير 
وميرسى انى الغاليه لكلامك الجميل والتصميم لكاليمو 
بجد ميرسى اوى لتعبكم ربنا يعوضكم


----------



## انت مهم (21 مارس 2015)

كل سنه وانتم طيبين وسنين مباركه من الرب يسوع تحفظكم وتحميكم


----------



## حبيب يسوع (22 مارس 2015)

كل سة وجميع الامهات بخير وسعادة


----------



## اني بل (22 مارس 2015)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *اشكرك حبيبتى على الموضوع الجميل
> وكل سنة وانتى طيبة وكل سنة والجميع بخير
> الرب يفرح قلب الجميع
> الرب يفرح قلبك ويعطيكى سؤال قلبك
> ...


----------



## اني بل (22 مارس 2015)

grges monir قال:


> فعلا الام مشاعر وحب وحنان غير طبيعى
> لا  توجد مشاعر تضاهى مشاعر الامومة
> فى السلم الهرمى لقوة الغريزة
> تاتى الامومة فى الممقدمة يليها غريزة العطش ولجوع


----------



## اني بل (22 مارس 2015)

tamav maria قال:


> اشكرك اني علي محبة قلبك ورقة كلماتك
> وكل سنه وانتي طيبه وكل الامهات بخير
> تسلم ايديك​


----------



## اني بل (22 مارس 2015)

soul & life قال:


> الله على جمال محبتك ورقتك يا انى ميرسى يا حبيبتى  تعرفى انك فرحتينى اوى طبعا لعمق محبتك للجميع كمان على تعب كاليمو الغالى والتصميم الجميل
> ثانيا الاغنية دى من احب الاغانى على قلبى  ولما بسمعها علطول دموعى بتغلبنى مش عارفة ليه بس كلها مشاعر مرهفة وحنونة زيك  تسلميلى حبيبتى الرب يفرح قلبك وكل سنة و كلنا طيبين ومع بعض متجمعين امين يارب


----------



## اني بل (22 مارس 2015)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *كل سنة وكل ام بخير وصحة
> كلك محبة انى حبيبتى
> كل سنة وانتى طيبة وقلبك مليان محبة
> *


----------



## اني بل (22 مارس 2015)

الفصول الاربعة قال:


> *موضوع رائع
> به اشادة حقيقية وقيّمة
> لعضوات وخادمات رائعات
> في منتدانا الغالي
> ...


----------



## اني بل (22 مارس 2015)

aymonded قال:


> *كل سنة وكل أم في المنتدى
> بل والعالم كله طيبة مملوءه سلام وفرح من الله آمين*​


----------



## اني بل (22 مارس 2015)

Bent el Massih قال:


> *ميرسي ليكي حبيبتي لمحبتك ولكلماتك
> وكل سنه وانتي وكل امهات العالم بالف خير
> ربنا يباركك ويفرح قلبك​*


----------



## اني بل (22 مارس 2015)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا للموضوع الجميل
> وكل سنه والمنتدى كله بأمهاته وأباؤه وأولاده بخير آمين*​


----------



## اني بل (22 مارس 2015)

النهيسى قال:


> *ولا  ننسى أيضا أن هذا اليوم يوافق
> 
> 
> 
> *​



اوكيه شكرااا خبرتنا ...
ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## اني بل (22 مارس 2015)

النهيسى قال:


> * الام الحقيقيه
> 
> ​*​


----------



## اني بل (22 مارس 2015)

ElMaravilla قال:


> كل عام جميع الامهات بخير ونعمة . .​



نورت ...


----------



## اني بل (22 مارس 2015)

candy shop قال:


> انى حبيبتى
> ميرسى جدا على التهنئه الجميله
> وميرسى على الكلام الجميل
> ربنا يخليكى ويفرح قلبك
> ​


----------



## اني بل (22 مارس 2015)

وردة من ذهب قال:


> يسعدهن أمهات المنتدى ما احلاهن وما اطييبهن ..كل سنه وهني بألف خير يارب
> عئبال عندك يا ئمر اني بل تتزوجي وتصيري احلى ام بالدنيا كلها


----------



## اني بل (22 مارس 2015)

+ماريا+ قال:


> كل سنه وكل ام فى المنتدى والدنيا كلها بخير
> وميرسى انى الغاليه لكلامك الجميل والتصميم لكاليمو
> بجد ميرسى اوى لتعبكم ربنا يعوضكم









​


----------



## اني بل (22 مارس 2015)

انت مهم قال:


> كل سنه وانتم طيبين وسنين مباركه من الرب يسوع تحفظكم وتحميكم


----------



## اني بل (22 مارس 2015)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> كل سة وجميع الامهات بخير وسعادة


----------



## تيمو (22 مارس 2015)

كل المنتدى طلع أمهات :w00t:

قطعتوا رزقنا :smile02:new6:

الله يسعدها الأم سواء كانت عاملة أم لا ، والله يسعد كل فتاة لم تتزوج لأن الأمومة عاطفة تظهر بإهتمام الفتاة بإخوتها أو بأبناء إخوتها وصديقاتها أو بأمهاتها وآبائها 

*تحية لكل فتاة نذرت نفسها لعائلتها ولم تتزوج حتى تساعد إخوتها وأبيها ... *


----------



## Maran+atha (22 مارس 2015)

شكرا للموضوغ الرائع جدا 

فمكتوب فى الكتاب المقدس رومية 12: 10
*وادين بعضكم بعضا بالمحبة الاخوية، *
*مقدمين بعضكم بعضا في الكرامة.*

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معك دائما 
فيحافظ عليك ويفرح قلبك ويحقق كل امنياتك للأبد​


----------

